# DC And N VA Restaurant Listings from Ent Pubs:



## KenK (Dec 2, 2005)

Entertainment Card Restaurants for 
the DC areas, including N. VA.
to 11/1/06

All cards for all US areas appear to be the same. I did not get all the brunch buffets, but the list is already pretty long.  Please note on thread ones you find closed. Thanks.


Potowmack Landing,   Alexandria  #3  L & D  $25.00 www.potowmacklanding.com

12/2/05:
Notified, Potowmacklanding closed due to reconstruction. S/B ready by 3/06  Check their website

Nizam’s, Vienna  #4  D  $17.00   www.nizamsrestaurant.com

Pancho Villa Mex, Stafford, VA # 57  L&D  $14.00

Russian House, Herndon, VA #78  D $20.00

Mama’s, Fairfax  #13  L&D $18.00  www.mamasitalianrestaurant.com

Stella’s, Alexandria #14 D $18.00 www.stellas.com (1 block from FF T/S)

Sequoia, DC #48 L&D $17.00 www.arkrestaurants.com
                 #101 for brunch buffet

Founders, Alexandria # 25 L&D $18.00 www.foundersbrew.com

Mediterranee, Great Falls, VA #19 D $17.00

Serbian Crown, Great Falls # 1 D $20.00  www.serbiancrown.com

Eiffel Tower, Leesburg,VA #28  D $17.00 www.eiffeltowercafe.com

PayaThai, TysonsCorner  #59 D $15.00 www.payathai.com

SalaThai, Arlington &DC (3) #49 L&D $14  www.salathaidc.com

Tempo, Alexandria, #15 L&D $14  www.temporestaurant.com

Mansion House, Leesburg #35 D $25 

Market Inn, DC #60 D $23  www.marketinndc.com

Casablanca, Alexandria #36 D  $22  (complete dinner only) res req

Le Canard, Vienna, #7 L&D $21 www.lecanardrestaurant.com 

Vantage Point HolidayInn Rosslyn #89 D $20 

Bistro Europa, Alexandria #10 L&D $19 www.bistro-europa.com

Houndstooth Grill,Fairfax #33 L&D $24  Res Req

CafeSoleil, DC #160 D $17

Front Page, Arlington #6 L&D $17 www.frontpagerestaurant.com

Green Tree, Leesburg #42  D $17
                              #114 for Sunday brunch

M&M Seafood, Arlington #23 D $17

Cafe Berlin, DC #76 L&D $16

Jaipur, Alexandria #39 D $16

PoloGrill, Lorton VA #8 D $16 (next to Amtrak AutoTrain)

SupperClub India, Herndon  #50 D $16      

America, DC #12 L&D $15 In Amtrak Union Station www.arkrestaurants.com
                 #87 for one Brunch Buffet

BellaLuna, Leesburg #68 L&D $15 

CenterCafe, DC #21 L&D $15 (Amtrak UnionStation) www.arkrestaurants.com

Portabellos, Arlington  # 58 L&D $15

Temel, Fairfax #118 L&D $14

Attila’s, Arlington #29 L&D $14

Banjara, Ashburn #30 D $14  www.banjaracuisine.com

BilboBaggin’s, Alexandria #11 L&D $14 www.bilbobaggins.net

Domani, Ashburn #16 L&D $14 www.domaniristorante.com

Minerva, Fairfax #45 D $14 www.minervacuisine.com

OldEurope, DC #40 L&D $14  www.old.europe.com

Pars, Fairfax #56 L&D $14  www.parsrestaurat.com

SquireRockwells, Annandale, #107 D $14 www.squirerockwells.com

ThunderGrill, DC #121 L&D $14 AmtrakUnionStation www.arkrestaurants.com
                        #104 for one brunch


WhiteTiger, DC #70 D $14 www.whitetigerdc.com

Spirit, Pier4DC, #38 L&D $62.00 www.spiritcruises.com

DaksGrill, all #64 L &D $14  www.daksgrill.com for locations

ClubhouseGrill, Sterling, VA  #2  L&D $17

VillageIlPorto, Alexandria #65  L&D $14 www.villageilporto.com

Aldo’s, FallsChurch #53 L&D $20 www.urbanbites.com

HunanRoyal, Alexandria #66 D $14

JW&Friends, Springfield, VA #43 D $20

Spices, Manassas #62 L&D $14

O’Faolain’s, Sterling #27 L&D $15

 Omia’s, Herndon #34 D $15

Emerald’s, Fredricksburg #18 L&D $14  www.emeralsamericangrill.com

Mystery, Alexandria #32 25% off (Sheraton) www.mysterydinner.com

Oasis, Chantilly #136 L&D $14

PreetPalace, Centerville  #24 D $14

IrishBrigade,Fredericksburg #69 L&D $18 www.irishbrigagetravern.com

ClassicCafe, Manassas #67  L&D $15 

Taj, Fairfax #71 D $14

TheCafe, McLean #44 D $20

ToscanaGrill, Arlington, #79 D $14

GrapevineCafe, Fredericksburg #111 L&D $14

FlightDeck, Herndon #37 L &D $14

Elfegn, Alexandria #17 L&D $14

Duke’s, Alexandria Washington Suite Hotel # 132 D $16

Duke’s, Alexandria Embassy Suites Hotel #72 D $20

Chequers, Alexandria #130 L&D $22

Sangan, Arlington # 47 L&D $14 ( no buffet)

Traditions, Alexandria # 152 L&D $22 (#117 for one brunch)


----------



## SBK (Dec 3, 2005)

*Ocean City and the Delaware Beaches are gone!!!!*

We were so disapointed that Ocean City, MD and the Delaware Beaches are not in the NOVA Entertainment Book.  I used the OC zip code and found most of the places in the Delaware Book.  Are they in any other book -- Baltimore, maybe?

We plan to wait until they put all the books on sale in the spring and buy a Delaware book then.  But still, a bummer.


----------



## KenK (Dec 3, 2005)

Susan:

I'll check the coupon pages in the N.Va book for any on DelMarVa.  The above are just the card punch places.  The site is really getting hard to follow.  They have listings for the DC and NJ book that are not in the book.  They have NYC restaurants & Philly places that they say show the card to get 20% off total bill (Thats what they do if the punch for the place has been used up).  That could offer a clue as to what places out of area are taking the card.

Tuggers in SW Fl (I think Joanne) said the book has very few places.

We have 3 books, and the DC N Va book has the most listings of all.  I am typing the SE Fl lists now, and the lists have gotten much smaller, as has the Monmouth Cty (Central NJ) lists.  DC is by far, the fattest book....and as you have noticed, so many in Alexandria (not that far from DC)


----------

